# Errors when building lang/python27 on sparc64



## mercurius (Oct 15, 2019)

When I try to build lang/python27 on sparc64 FreeBSD-12.0, I get a following error:


```
ranlib libpython2.7.a
if test libpython2.7.so.1 != libpython2.7.so; then  cc -shared -lpthread -L/usr/local/lib  -fstack-protector-strong -Wl,-hlibpython2.7.so.1 -o libpython2.7.so.1 Modules/getbuildinfo.o  Parser/acceler.o  Parser/grammar1.o  Parser/listnode.o  Parser/node.o  Parser/parser.o  Parser/parsetok.o  Parser/bitset.o  Parser/metagrammar.o  Parser/firstsets.o  Parser/grammar.o  Parser/pgen.o Parser/myreadline.o Parser/tokenizer.o  Objects/abstract.o  Objects/boolobject.o  Objects/bufferobject.o  Objects/bytes_methods.o  Objects/bytearrayobject.o  Objects/capsule.o  Objects/cellobject.o  Objects/classobject.o  Objects/cobject.o  Objects/codeobject.o  Objects/complexobject.o  Objects/descrobject.o  Objects/enumobject.o  Objects/exceptions.o  Objects/genobject.o  Objects/fileobject.o  Objects/floatobject.o  Objects/frameobject.o  Objects/funcobject.o  Objects/intobject.o  Objects/iterobject.o  Objects/listobject.o  Objects/longobject.o  Objects/dictobject.o  Objects/memoryobject.o  Objects/methodobject.o  Objects/moduleobject.o  Objects/object.o  Objects/obmalloc.o  Objects/rangeobject.o  Objects/setobject.o  Objects/sliceobject.o  Objects/stringobject.o  Objects/structseq.o  Objects/tupleobject.o  Objects/typeobject.o  Objects/weakrefobject.o  Objects/unicodeobject.o Objects/unicodectype.o  Python/_warnings.o  Python/Python-ast.o  Python/asdl.o  Python/ast.o  Python/bltinmodule.o  Python/ceval.o  Python/compile.o  Python/codecs.o  Python/errors.o  Python/frozen.o  Python/frozenmain.o  Python/future.o  Python/getargs.o  Python/getcompiler.o  Python/getcopyright.o  Python/getplatform.o  Python/getversion.o  Python/graminit.o  Python/import.o  Python/importdl.o  Python/marshal.o  Python/modsupport.o  Python/mystrtoul.o  Python/mysnprintf.o  Python/peephole.o  Python/pyarena.o  Python/pyctype.o  Python/pyfpe.o  Python/pymath.o  Python/pystate.o  Python/pythonrun.o  Python/random.o  Python/structmember.o  Python/symtable.o  Python/sysmodule.o  Python/traceback.o  Python/getopt.o  Python/pystrcmp.o  Python/pystrtod.o  Python/dtoa.o  Python/formatter_unicode.o  Python/formatter_string.o  Python/dynload_shlib.o      Python/thread.o  Modules/config.o  Modules/getpath.o  Modules/main.o  Modules/gcmodule.o    Modules/threadmodule.o  Modules/signalmodule.o  Modules/posixmodule.o  Modules/errnomodule.o  Modules/pwdmodule.o  Modules/_sre.o  Modules/_codecsmodule.o  Modules/_weakref.o  Modules/zipimport.o  Modules/symtablemodule.o  Modules/xxsubtype.o   -ldl -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -lutil  -lm ;  ln -f libpython2.7.so.1 libpython2.7.so;  else  cc -shared -lpthread -L/usr/local/lib  -fstack-protector-strong -o libpython2.7.so Modules/getbuildinfo.o  Parser/acceler.o  Parser/grammar1.o  Parser/listnode.o  Parser/node.o  Parser/parser.o  Parser/parsetok.o  Parser/bitset.o  Parser/metagrammar.o  Parser/firstsets.o  Parser/grammar.o  Parser/pgen.o Parser/myreadline.o Parser/tokenizer.o  Objects/abstract.o  Objects/boolobject.o  Objects/bufferobject.o  Objects/bytes_methods.o  Objects/bytearrayobject.o  Objects/capsule.o  Objects/cellobject.o  Objects/classobject.o  Objects/cobject.o  Objects/codeobject.o  Objects/complexobject.o  Objects/descrobject.o  Objects/enumobject.o  Objects/exceptions.o  Objects/genobject.o  Objects/fileobject.o  Objects/floatobject.o  Objects/frameobject.o  Objects/funcobject.o  Objects/intobject.o  Objects/iterobject.o  Objects/listobject.o  Objects/longobject.o  Objects/dictobject.o  Objects/memoryobject.o  Objects/methodobject.o  Objects/moduleobject.o  Objects/object.o  Objects/obmalloc.o  Objects/rangeobject.o  Objects/setobject.o  Objects/sliceobject.o  Objects/stringobject.o  Objects/structseq.o  Objects/tupleobject.o  Objects/typeobject.o  Objects/weakrefobject.o  Objects/unicodeobject.o Objects/unicodectype.o  Python/_warnings.o  Python/Python-ast.o  Python/asdl.o  Python/ast.o  Python/bltinmodule.o  Python/ceval.o  Python/compile.o  Python/codecs.o  Python/errors.o  Python/frozen.o  Python/frozenmain.o  Python/future.o  Python/getargs.o  Python/getcompiler.o  Python/getcopyright.o  Python/getplatform.o  Python/getversion.o  Python/graminit.o  Python/import.o  Python/importdl.o  Python/marshal.o  Python/modsupport.o  Python/mystrtoul.o  Python/mysnprintf.o  Python/peephole.o  Python/pyarena.o  Python/pyctype.o  Python/pyfpe.o  Python/pymath.o  Python/pystate.o  Python/pythonrun.o  Python/random.o  Python/structmember.o  Python/symtable.o  Python/sysmodule.o  Python/traceback.o  Python/getopt.o  Python/pystrcmp.o  Python/pystrtod.o  Python/dtoa.o  Python/formatter_unicode.o  Python/formatter_string.o  Python/dynload_shlib.o      Python/thread.o  Modules/config.o  Modules/getpath.o  Modules/main.o  Modules/gcmodule.o    Modules/threadmodule.o  Modules/signalmodule.o  Modules/posixmodule.o  Modules/errnomodule.o  Modules/pwdmodule.o  Modules/_sre.o  Modules/_codecsmodule.o  Modules/_weakref.o  Modules/zipimport.o  Modules/symtablemodule.o  Modules/xxsubtype.o   -ldl -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -lutil  -lm ;  fi
cc -lpthread -L/usr/local/lib  -fstack-protector-strong -Wl,--export-dynamic -o python  Modules/python.o  -L. -lpython2.7 -ldl -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -lutil   -lm 
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.16 ./python -E -S -m sysconfig --generate-posix-vars ; if test $? -ne 0 ; then  echo "generate-posix-vars failed" ;  rm -f ./pybuilddir.txt ;  exit 1 ;  fi
  File "/usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.16/Lib/encodings/__init__.py", line 38
    _norm_encoding_map = ('                                              . '
                                                                           ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** [pybuilddir.txt] Error code 139

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.16
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/python27/work/Python-2.7.16
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/python27
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/python27
```

Ports tree was updated, port version is python27-2.7.16_1
Is it port problem or do I have problem with a computer?


----------

